# IPBoard on Nginx ?



## HowItZer (Aug 2, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I just bought a VPS(Centos OS6 x32) and thought to move out from Kloxo Panel to nginx itself because of it's renowed features. I would like to know the basic process of

1. Installing nginx

2. Installing phpmyadmin

3. FTP

4. Required modules for IPB (such as phpDOM...)

I've gone though Centmin Mod, but it seems to be complex, since some conf. files are moved & I was unable to locate them for nesscary modification.

Thanks!


----------



## Hugohp (Aug 2, 2013)

You can take look at DigitalOcean Articles & Tutorials they have a really good instructions over there.

This one is to install Nginx, Mysql-Server and PHP on Centos 6.

https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-install-linux-nginx-mysql-php-lemp-stack-on-centos-6


----------



## MannDude (Aug 2, 2013)

Installing Nginx is quite easy. If you just want to follow a basic guide, your best bet is to follow the Linode tutorials here:

https://library.linode.com/lemp-guides/centos-6

Honestly, I never setup FTP servers on any of my VPSes. Rarely I'll use Filezilla and SFTP into the machine, though most things are just done through SSH. I'd recommend you to just do the same, you can upload/download files from your server using SFTP if you want, just keep in mind it's slow and will take a while. I don't mind the wait.

You can download the compatibility checker here: http://www.invisionpower.com/files/check_requirements.zip

Basically, you just need:


*PHP 5.2.0+*
GD2 Extension
SPL Extension
DOM XML Extension
Recommended: JSON Extension
[*]*MySQL 4.1+* (MySQL 5+ is recommended)


----------



## eva2000 (Aug 3, 2013)

HowItZer said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just bought a VPS(Centos OS6 x32) and thought to move out from Kloxo Panel to nginx itself because of it's renowed features. I would like to know the basic process of
> 
> ...


Centmin Mod out of box install already meets all IP.Board system requirements so no need to do anything. Fresh out of the oven, new baked guide for Centmin Mod and IP.Board http://centminmod.com/nginx_configure_ipboard.html. Only spent 30 mins on it pretty simple to do


----------



## MannDude (Aug 3, 2013)

eva2000 said:


> Centmin Mod out of box install already meets all IP.Board system requirements so no need to do anything. Fresh out of the oven, new baked guide for Centmin Mod and IP.Board http://centminmod.com/nginx_configure_ipboard.html. Only spent 30 mins on it pretty simple to do


That's awesome, thanks for the share. I hope that helps the OP. May help me when I get around to switching things over to Nginx.


----------



## HowItZer (Aug 3, 2013)

eva2000 said:


> Centmin Mod out of box install already meets all IP.Board system requirements so no need to do anything. Fresh out of the oven, new baked guide for Centmin Mod and IP.Board http://centminmod.com/nginx_configure_ipboard.html. Only spent 30 mins on it pretty simple to do


I tried centmin mod on three boxes. Installation never ended well. I see some errors, like error installign nsd. Last night, it installed but service nginx,php-fpm nor mysql was not found. (I install it under screen since my connection drops unexpectedly)


----------



## eva2000 (Aug 3, 2013)

MannDude said:


> That's awesome, thanks for the share. I hope that helps the OP. May help me when I get around to switching things over to Nginx.


Thanks, looking forward to your feedback and experiences 



HowItZer said:


> I tried centmin mod on three boxes. Installation never ended well. I see some errors, like error installign nsd. Last night, it installed but service nginx,php-fpm nor mysql was not found. (I install it under screen since my connection drops unexpectedly)


Strange where did you download and run centmin.sh from ? As per instructions http://centminmod.com/download.html don't run it from /tmp as you won't be able to properly execute the subsequent scripts once Centmin Mod locks down /tmp.

What type of VPS ? Xen, KVM, OpenVZ, VMware ?

Your own connection to your VPS drops ? or the VPS's connectivity itself ?


----------



## HowItZer (Aug 3, 2013)

eva2000 said:


> Thanks, looking forward to your feedback and experiences
> 
> Strange where did you download and run centmin.sh from ? As per instructions http://centminmod.com/download.html don't run it from /tmp as you won't be able to properly execute the subsequent scripts once Centmin Mod locks down /tmp.
> 
> ...


Hey!

As I stated in first post, I am on KVM with NodeDeploy. The VM has no issues, it's my connection that drops. Yesterday, while installign centmin, there was NSD download fail, thought it had mirrors to download from but I couldn't go through logs. I am installing it again, as we speak. Will let you know.


----------



## eva2000 (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah 3rd party download links can fail temporarily, it's reason why i reworked Centmin Mod 1.2.3 with downloads at front and download checking before install. So you can correct problems before install


----------



## HowItZer (Aug 3, 2013)

eva2000 said:


> Yeah 3rd party download links can fail temporarily, it's reason why i reworked Centmin Mod 1.2.3 with downloads at front and download checking before install. So you can correct problems before install


Successfully Installed, I thought that the installation was automated and thats the primary reason of running in screen. But it prompts few queries like change of password..etc.

Will test IPB but before I proceed, may I know the easy way to integrate phpmyadmin? And How can link nginx/domains/pub folder to /home/ ? I find it cubersome to get into multiple folders since I manage multiple domains.

Thanks!


----------



## eva2000 (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah last part of install is for end user to setup mysql security and other passwords so needs user input.

phpmyadmin is just like any php script to install but I haven't integrated it and left it for folks who really know what they're doing to install. As in the off chance, less knowledgeable end user messes up their vhost configuration and accidentally publicly exposes phpmyadmin install/access, could be quite bad. Another reason is to discourage folks relying on phpmyadmin to backup their databases - it's not reliable at all and can result in incomplete database backups compared to using command line and mysqldump http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/mysqldump.html. 

Everything you can do in phpmyadmin, you can do from SSH and command line i.e. in IP.Board setup guide for creating database, create mysql user and password and granting privileges etc http://centminmod.com/nginx_configure_ipboard.html. 

If you need more help there's also my mysqlmymonlite.sh script http://centminmod.com/addons.html#mysqlmymonlite. The How to install mysqlmymonlite and usage video guide has examples of being able to view database name listings, database table listings, table creation structures and viewing table index structures which can be outputted to screen or to text files for comparisons i.e. if you want to compare a database table's creation/schema and/or index structure with another database table's index structure for missing indexes etc.

mysqlmymonlite.sh supports, apache, whm apache, nginx, litespeed and openlitespeed web server stats/config reporting as well.

As to shortcuts 2 methods to use

1. aliases see http://superuser.com/questions/167221/can-i-add-a-shortcut-to-replace-a-path-in-linux

set in /root/.bashrc and also type it within SSH 


alias vbpub='cd /home/nginx/domains/mydomain.com/public'

then typing vbpub will change to /home/nginx/domains/mydomain.com/public directory

2. I use SecureCRT and toolbar button menus http://www.vandyke.com/support/tips/buttonbar.html add own toolbars for sites and you have a whole menu(s) of shortcuts for whatever you want even installing or running scripts or a whole list of commands with one click


----------



## eva2000 (Aug 3, 2013)

sample mysqlmymonlite.sh command output using modified versions of mysqlreport and mysqltuner



./mysqlmymonlite.sh mysqltuner
 
-------------------------------------------------------------
System MySQL monitoring stats
mysqlmymonlite.sh - 0.4.8 mysqlmymon.com
compiled by George Liu (eva2000) vbtechsupport.com
-------------------------------------------------------------
 
Report Generated:
Sun Aug 4 11:52:27 EST 2013
 
-------------------------------------------------
mysqltuner output
-------------------------------------------------
mysqltuner.pl [found]
 
 >>  MySQLTuner 1.2.1 mod - Major Hayden <[email protected]>
 >>  Bug reports, feature requests, and downloads at http://mysqltuner.com/
 >>  Modified by George Liu (eva2000) at http://vbtechsupport.com/
 >>  Run with '--help' for additional options and output filtering
 
-------- General Statistics --------------------------------------------------
[--] Skipped version check for MySQLTuner script
[OK] Currently running supported MySQL version 5.5.32-MariaDB
[OK] Operating on 32-bit architecture with less than 2GB RAM
 
-------- Storage Engine Statistics -------------------------------------------
[--] Status: -Archive -BDB -Federated -InnoDB -ISAM -NDBCluster 
[--] Data in MyISAM tables: 580M (Tables: 1026)
[--] Data in PERFORMANCE_SCHEMA tables: 0B (Tables: 17)
[--] Data in MEMORY tables: 498K (Tables: 10)
[!!] Total fragmented tables: 30
 
-------- Performance Metrics -------------------------------------------------
[--] Up for: 12d 17h 31m 48s (422K q [0.384 qps], 10K conn, TX: 3B, RX: 320M)
[--] Reads / Writes: 73% / 27%
[--] Total buffers: 160.0M global + 800.0K per thread (300 max threads)
[OK] Maximum possible memory usage: 394.4M (79% of installed RAM)
[OK] Slow queries: 0% (0/422K)
[OK] Highest usage of available connections: 1% (5/300)
[OK] Key buffer size / total MyISAM indexes: 48.0M/163.4M
[OK] Key buffer hit rate: 99.9% (3M cached / 2K reads)
[OK] Query cache efficiency: 62.5% (167K cached / 267K selects)
[OK] Query cache prunes per day: 0
[OK] Sorts requiring temporary tables: 0% (0 temp sorts / 3K sorts)
[!!] Temporary tables created on disk: 37% (16K on disk / 44K total)
[OK] Thread cache hit rate: 99% (5 created / 10K connections)
[OK] Table cache hit rate: 49% (1K open / 3K opened)
[OK] Open file limit used: 31% (2K/8K)
[OK] Table locks acquired immediately: 99% (151K immediate / 151K locks)
 
-------- Recommendations -----------------------------------------------------
General recommendations:
    Run OPTIMIZE TABLE to defragment tables for better performance
    When making adjustments, make tmp_table_size/max_heap_table_size equal
    Reduce your SELECT DISTINCT queries without LIMIT clauses
 
Variables to adjust:
    tmp_table_size (> 64M, increase tmp_table_size)
    max_heap_table_size (> 64M, increase max_heap_table_size)
 
 
Report Complete:
Sun Aug 4 11:52:27 EST 2013
----------------------------


 



```
./mysqlmymonlite.sh mysqlreport
 
-------------------------------------------------------------
System MySQL monitoring stats
mysqlmymonlite.sh - 0.4.8 mysqlmymon.com
compiled by George Liu (eva2000) vbtechsupport.com
-------------------------------------------------------------
 
Report Generated:
Sun Aug 4 11:52:32 EST 2013
 
----------------------------
mysqlreport output
----------------------------
 
MariaDB 5.5.32-MariaDB      uptime 12 17:31:53  Sun Aug  4 11:52:32 2013
 
__ Key _________________________________________________________________
Buffer used     3.71M of   48.00M   %Used:   7.74
  Current       9.36M              %Usage:  19.50
Write hit      84.50%
Read hit       99.91%
 
__ Questions ___________________________________________________________
Total         422.70k       0.4/s
  QC Hits     167.19k       0.2/s  %Total:  39.55
  DMS         137.51k       0.1/s           32.53
  Com_        107.65k       0.1/s           25.47
  COM_QUIT     10.32k       0.0/s            2.44
  +Unknown         36       0.0/s            0.01
Slow 1 s            0         0/s            0.00  %DMS:   0.00 Log:  ON
DMS           137.51k       0.1/s           32.53
  SELECT      100.44k       0.1/s           23.76         73.04
  UPDATE       19.04k       0.0/s            4.51         13.85
  REPLACE      10.38k       0.0/s            2.45          7.54
  DELETE        5.77k       0.0/s            1.36          4.20
  INSERT        1.88k       0.0/s            0.45          1.37
Com_          107.65k       0.1/s           25.47
  set_option   52.46k       0.0/s           12.41
  change_db    18.12k       0.0/s            4.29
  show_create   8.09k       0.0/s            1.91
 
__ Rows ________________________________________________________________
Rows            1.93M       1.8/s
  Using idx   424.75k       0.4/s  %Index:  22.00
Rows/question    4.57
 
__ SELECT and Sort _____________________________________________________
Scan           28.26k       0.0/s %SELECT:  28.14
Range          14.15k       0.0/s           14.09
Full join         184       0.0/s            0.18
Range check         0         0/s            0.00
Full rng join      70       0.0/s            0.07
Sort scan       2.21k       0.0/s
Sort range        805       0.0/s
Sort mrg pass       0         0/s
 
__ Query Cache _________________________________________________________
Memory usage   45.32M of   48.00M  %Usage:  94.41
Block Fragmnt  10.57%
Hits          167.19k       0.2/s
Inserts        87.53k       0.1/s
Insrt:Prune  87.53k:1       0.1/s
Hit:Insert     1.91:1
 
__ Table Locks _________________________________________________________
Waited              1       0.0/s  %Total:   0.00
Immediate     151.14k       0.1/s
 
__ Tables ______________________________________________________________
Open             1526 of   2048    %Cache:  74.51
Opened          3.09k       0.0/s
 
__ Connections _________________________________________________________
Max used            5 of    300      %Max:   1.67
Total          10.32k       0.0/s
 
__ Created Temp ________________________________________________________
Disk table     16.48k       0.0/s   %Disk:  59.66
Table          27.62k       0.0/s    Size:  64.0M
File                3       0.0/s
 
__ Threads _____________________________________________________________
Running             1 of      1
Cached              4 of     64      %Hit:  99.95
Created             5       0.0/s
Slow                0         0/s
 
__ Aborted _____________________________________________________________
Clients             0         0/s
Connects            0         0/s
 
__ Bytes _______________________________________________________________
Sent            3.79G      3.4k/s
Received      320.44M     291.3/s
 
__ Aria Pagecache ______________________________________________________
Buffer used    64.00k of    8.00M   %Used:   0.78
  Current     200.00k              %Usage:   2.44
Write hit     100.00%
Read hit       85.33%
 
Report Complete:
Sun Aug 4 11:52:32 EST 2013
----------------------------
```

Sample vbshowtables output, works with any mysql database name just the command is called vbshowtables heh


```
./mysqlmymonlite.sh vbshowtables
 
What is your mysql database name ? 
vb504
 
 
Do you want to continue with display all vb504 tables info ? [y/n]
y
 
Do you want save output to text file ? Answering no will output only to screen. [y/n]
n
 
----------------------------
MySQL datadir disk usage
----------------------------
/var/lib/mysql/ uses 807940 kilobytes of disk space
 
------------------------------
vb504 Index Size = 3.69 MB
------------------------------
------------------------------
vb504 Data Size = 17.52 MB
------------------------------
 
----------------------
vb504 per Table Size
----------------------
+-------------------------------+----------------+----------------+-----------+------------+---------+
| Table Name                    | Number of Rows | Storage Engine | Data Size | Index Size | Total   |
+-------------------------------+----------------+----------------+-----------+------------+---------+
| vb504.access                  | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.ad                      | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.adcriteria              | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.adminhelp               | 1437 Rows      | MyISAM         | 0.09MB    | 0.07MB     | 0.16MB  |
| vb504.administrator           | 1 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.adminlog                | 431 Rows       | MyISAM         | 0.02MB    | 0.01MB     | 0.03MB  |
| vb504.adminmessage            | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.adminutil               | 2 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.announcement            | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.announcementread        | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.apiclient               | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.apilog                  | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.attach                  | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.attachmentcategory      | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.attachmentcategoryuser  | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.attachmentpermission    | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.attachmenttype          | 11 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.attachmentviews         | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.autosavetext            | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.01MB  |
| vb504.avatar                  | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.bbcode                  | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.bbcode_video            | 8 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.01MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.01MB  |
| vb504.bookmarksite            | 4 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.cache                   | 292 Rows       | MyISAM         | 3.00MB    | 0.02MB     | 3.02MB  |
| vb504.cacheevent              | 1278 Rows      | MyISAM         | 0.09MB    | 0.08MB     | 0.16MB  |
| vb504.cacheevent_log          | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.calendar                | 1 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.calendarcustomfield     | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.calendarmoderator       | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.calendarpermission      | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.channel                 | 17 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.channelprefixset        | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.closure                 | 224 Rows       | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.03MB     | 0.03MB  |
| vb504.contentpriority         | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.contenttype             | 26 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.cpsession               | 0 Rows         | MEMORY         | 0.06MB    | 0.06MB     | 0.12MB  |
| vb504.cron                    | 17 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.01MB  |
| vb504.cronlog                 | 49 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.customavatar            | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.customprofile           | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.customprofilepic        | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.datastore               | 28 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.09MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.09MB  |
| vb504.deletionlog             | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.discussion              | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.discussionread          | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.editlog                 | 1 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.event                   | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.externalcache           | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.faq                     | 63 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.01MB  |
| vb504.filedata                | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.filedataresize          | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.forumpermission         | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.gallery                 | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.groupintopic            | 1 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.holiday                 | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.hook                    | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.humanverify             | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.hvanswer                | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.hvquestion              | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.icon                    | 14 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.imagecategory           | 3 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.imagecategorypermission | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.indexqueue              | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.infraction              | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.infractionban           | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.infractiongroup         | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.infractionlevel         | 4 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.language                | 1 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.48MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.49MB  |
| vb504.link                    | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.mailqueue               | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.mapiposthash            | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.messagefolder           | 24 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.moderation              | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.moderator               | 1 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.moderatorlog            | 12 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.01MB     | 0.01MB  |
| vb504.node                    | 49 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.01MB    | 0.03MB     | 0.04MB  |
| vb504.nodehash                | 6 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.noderead                | 25 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.nodestatreplies         | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.nodestats               | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.nodevisits              | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.nodevote                | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.notice                  | 1 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.noticecriteria          | 1 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.noticedismissed         | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.package                 | 1 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.page                    | 49 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.01MB  |
| vb504.pagetemplate            | 33 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.passwordhistory         | 3 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.paymentapi              | 8 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.01MB  |
| vb504.paymentinfo             | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.paymenttransaction      | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.permission              | 55 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.01MB  |
| vb504.photo                   | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.phrase                  | 11351 Rows     | MyISAM         | 3.03MB    | 2.55MB     | 5.58MB  |
| vb504.phrasetype              | 69 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.picturecomment          | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.picturecomment_hash     | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.picturelegacy           | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.podcast                 | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.podcastitem             | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.poll                    | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.polloption              | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.pollvote                | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.postedithistory         | 2 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.01MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.01MB  |
| vb504.prefix                  | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.prefixpermission        | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.prefixset               | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.privatemessage          | 1 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.product                 | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.productcode             | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.productdependency       | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.profileblockprivacy     | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.profilefield            | 4 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.profilefieldcategory    | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.profilevisitor          | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.ranks                   | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.redirect                | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.reminder                | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.report                  | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.reputation              | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.reputationlevel         | 15 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.routenew                | 64 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.01MB    | 0.01MB     | 0.03MB  |
| vb504.rssfeed                 | 1 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.rsslog                  | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.screenlayout            | 3 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.searchlog               | 431 Rows       | MyISAM         | 0.25MB    | 0.05MB     | 0.30MB  |
| vb504.searchtowords_a         | 95 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.01MB     | 0.01MB  |
| vb504.searchtowords_b         | 54 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.searchtowords_c         | 136 Rows       | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.01MB     | 0.01MB  |
| vb504.searchtowords_d         | 80 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.01MB     | 0.01MB  |
| vb504.searchtowords_e         | 81 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.01MB     | 0.01MB  |
| vb504.searchtowords_f         | 140 Rows       | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.01MB     | 0.01MB  |
| vb504.searchtowords_g         | 27 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.searchtowords_h         | 76 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.01MB     | 0.01MB  |
| vb504.searchtowords_i         | 81 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.01MB     | 0.01MB  |
| vb504.searchtowords_j         | 5 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.searchtowords_k         | 1 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.searchtowords_l         | 82 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.01MB     | 0.01MB  |
| vb504.searchtowords_m         | 73 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.searchtowords_n         | 56 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.searchtowords_o         | 27 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.searchtowords_other     | 46 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.searchtowords_p         | 129 Rows       | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.01MB     | 0.01MB  |
| vb504.searchtowords_q         | 15 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.searchtowords_r         | 119 Rows       | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.01MB     | 0.01MB  |
| vb504.searchtowords_s         | 149 Rows       | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.01MB     | 0.01MB  |
| vb504.searchtowords_t         | 80 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.01MB     | 0.01MB  |
| vb504.searchtowords_u         | 41 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.searchtowords_v         | 67 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.searchtowords_w         | 21 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.searchtowords_x         | 2 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.searchtowords_y         | 3 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.searchtowords_z         | 1 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.sentto                  | 1 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.session                 | 5 Rows         | MEMORY         | 0.06MB    | 0.24MB     | 0.30MB  |
| vb504.setting                 | 397 Rows       | MyISAM         | 0.05MB    | 0.02MB     | 0.07MB  |
| vb504.settinggroup            | 46 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.sigparsed               | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.sigpic                  | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.site                    | 1 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.smilie                  | 11 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.spamlog                 | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.stats                   | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.strikes                 | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.style                   | 1 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.05MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.06MB  |
| vb504.stylevar                | 275 Rows       | MyISAM         | 0.03MB    | 0.02MB     | 0.05MB  |
| vb504.stylevardfn             | 275 Rows       | MyISAM         | 0.02MB    | 0.02MB     | 0.03MB  |
| vb504.subscribediscussion     | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.subscribeevent          | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.subscribegroup          | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.subscription            | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.subscriptionlog         | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.subscriptionpermission  | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.tag                     | 13 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.tagnode                 | 38 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.01MB     | 0.01MB  |
| vb504.tagsearch               | 31 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.template                | 841 Rows       | MyISAM         | 9.98MB    | 0.04MB     | 10.02MB |
| vb504.templatehistory         | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.templatemerge           | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.text                    | 32 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.05MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.06MB  |
| vb504.thread_post             | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.upgradelog              | 11 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.user                    | 3 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.01MB     | 0.01MB  |
| vb504.useractivation          | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.userban                 | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.userchangelog           | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.usercss                 | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.usercsscache            | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.userfield               | 3 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.usergroup               | 11 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.usergroupleader         | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.usergrouprequest        | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.userlist                | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.usernote                | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.userpromotion           | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.userstylevar            | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.usertextfield           | 3 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.usertitle               | 3 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.video                   | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.videoitem               | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.widget                  | 55 Rows        | MyISAM         | 0.01MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.01MB  |
| vb504.widgetchannelconfig     | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.widgetdefinition        | 196 Rows       | MyISAM         | 0.02MB    | 0.01MB     | 0.03MB  |
| vb504.widgetinstance          | 121 Rows       | MyISAM         | 0.01MB    | 0.01MB     | 0.02MB  |
| vb504.widgetuserconfig        | 0 Rows         | MyISAM         | 0.00MB    | 0.00MB     | 0.00MB  |
| vb504.words                   | 784 Rows       | MyISAM         | 0.02MB    | 0.03MB     | 0.04MB  |
+-------------------------------+----------------+----------------+-----------+------------+---------+
```


----------



## GaNi (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for the IPB support eva2000


----------



## HowItZer (Aug 5, 2013)

Got IPB up and running and much better performance but I've got few issues as well. I seem to be quite target for HTTP Flood and some times SYN Flood. I know SYN cannot be avoided but how do I configure nginx to accept legit traffic and discard the http floods? Thanks! Edit: And when I get flooded or connections max out, I get 500 Internal Server Error.


----------



## Tux (Aug 5, 2013)

Either boost your nginx/php-fpm settings to deal with the flood or use CloudFlare.

Even better, how about a log snippet?


----------



## HowItZer (Aug 5, 2013)

Tux said:


> Either boost your nginx/php-fpm settings to deal with the flood or use CloudFlare.
> 
> Even better, how about a log snippet?


I tried increasing the worker process worked for a second but the flood went right through in. I behind cloudflare and it doesn't filter http floods.

Regarding the logs, I cannot find any appropriate details on 500 error in the error.log


----------



## eva2000 (Aug 5, 2013)

really depends on what type of http flood, for status code checks they're usually logged in access.log not error.log

you can filter them using these 3 commands 

first go to domain's log directory (may content rotated logs (rotates at 100M sizes)


cd /home/nginx/domains/domainname.com/log
full output filtered on status code you enter i.e. 404, 500, 502, 503 etc


read -ep "Filter which status code ? i.e. 404 : " var ; awk -v errno=${var} '$9 == 'errno' { print $0 }' access.log

filtered on unique url accessed minus ip address and date info


read -ep "Filter which status code ? i.e. 404 : " var ; awk -v errno=${var} '$9 == 'errno' {for(i=7;i<=22;i++)printf "%s ",$i;print ""}' access.log | sort -u

filtered IP count


```
read -ep "Filter which status code ? i.e. 404 : " var ; awk -v errno=${var} '$9 == 'errno' { print $1 }' access.log | sort | uniq -c | sort -n
```


----------

